

Android M Preview Runtime Permissions - ge0rg
http://developer.android.com/preview/features/runtime-permissions.html

======
Flowdalic
"If the user grants a permission, the system gives the app all permissions
that the app manifest lists for that functional area."

It's unclear from the site if "functional area" == "permission group". But it
appears to be case, as it's just like the Play Store handles permissions. This
would mean that Apps requesting the RECEIVE_SMS permission, while also be able
to read existing SMS messages.

~~~
ge0rg
..and also to send SMS messages to premium numbers, at your expense!

------
ge0rg
tl;dr: Android M replaces the "Permissions dialog" on app installation with
runtime dialogs displayed when a sensitive permission (Camera, Microphone,
personal data) is actually required by an app.

This is a step into the right direction, regarding user privacy. However, it
is only enabled for applications that target the new API level M, and
applications need to explicitly implement the query/request permission
feature.

I wish they would have enabled it for all apps by default - after all they
have implemented anything necessary in the OS, they just made it a well-hidden
opt-in feature:

 _Note: On devices running the M Developer Preview, a user can turn off
permissions for any app (including legacy apps) from the app 's Settings
screen. If a user turns off permissions for a legacy app, the system silently
disables the appropriate functionality._

